# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh >  Dịch vụ kế toán trọn gói giá rẻ uy tín nhất 2021

## baosonbv

Loại hình dịch vụ kế toán trọn gói áp dụng đối với Doanh nghiệp có nhu cầu sử dụng toàn bộ gói dịch vụ kế toán – thuế. Nội dung công việc mà ketoanmvb thực hiện khi quý khách hàng chọn dịch vụ kế toán thuế bao gồm:



Hạch toán các nghiệp vụ phát sinh.
Thiết tập sổ sách kế toán chi tiết và tổng hợp phù hợp với loại hình doanh nghiệp.
Kê khai báo cáo thuế hàng kỳ các loại thuế liên quan đến hoạt động của doanh nghiệp bao gồm thuế GTGT, thuế TNDN, thuế TNCN, và các thuế phát sinh khác
Lập sổ sách kế toán theo quy định.
Lập báo cáo tài chính và quyết toán thuế năm.
Trao đổi và tư vấn số liệu kế toán với khách hàng hàng kỳ.
Hỗ trợ giải trình với cơ quan thuế trong phạm vi công việc thực hiện cho khách hàng.
Thông báo cho khách hàng số thuế phải nộp để khách hàng nắm bắt thời gian thanh toán thuế cho cơ quan Nhà nước.
Trong trường hợp có hoàn thuế, chúng tôi cũng sẽ thông báo ngay cho Quý công ty.
Trao đổi với cơ quan kiểm toán về các vấn đề có liên quan (nếu có).
Hoàn chỉnh, in, bàn giao các loại sổ sách theo quy định
Bản giao bản mềm khớp với hồ sơ bản cứng và hồ sơ đã nộp lên cơ quan thuế

Bảng giá dịch vụ kế toán – thuế trọn gói rẻ nhất 2021


Số lượng hóa đơn	Ngành dịch vụ – Thương mại – Tư vấn	Ngành sản xuất – Gia công – Sửa chữa	Ngành xây dựng lắp đặt
( Đầu ra + Đầu vào)/tháng	(VNĐ)
Không phát sinh	300.000
Dưới 10 chứng từ	500.000	600.000	800.000
Từ 11 chứng từ đến 20 chứng từ	700.000	800.000	1.000.000
Từ 21 chứng từ đến 30 chứng từ	900.000	1.500.000	2.000.000
Từ 31 chứng từ đến 50 chứng từ	1.500.000	2.000.000	2.500.000
Từ 51 chứng từ đến 70 chứng từ	2.000.000	2.500.000	2.800.000
Từ 71 chứng từ đến 100 chứng từ	2.200.000	2.800.000	3.200.000
Từ 101 chứng từ đến 120 chứng từ	2.900.000	3.300.000	3.800.000
Từ 121 chứng từ đến 150chứng từ	3.300.000	3.700.000	4.200.000
Từ 151 chứng từ đến 200 chứng từ	3.500.000	4.000.000	4.500.000
Trên 200 chứng từ	 Thỏa thuận

Dịch vụ kế toán trọn gói của Ketoanmvb là một dịch vụ được nhiều doanh nghiệp tại Hà Nội ưu tiên sử dụng nhiều nhất vì dịch vụ này đã trọn gói hết bên các mảng thuế cũng như công việc kế toán nội bộ trong công ty.

Giá trên chưa bao gồm thuế GTGT và các loại thuế Doanh nghiệp có nghĩa vụ  phải nộp cho cơ quan Nhà nước.
Phí in sổ sách bàn giao cho khách hàng (tối thiểu 500.000 VNĐ/năm)

Hãy gọi ngay cho Ketoanmvb qua hotline 0947760868 - 0965900818 để được tư vấn báo giá về dịch vụ kế toán tại Hà Nội rẻ nhất 2021 nhé.

----------

